# no wine yet



## scotty (Apr 12, 2009)

im doing some chemo and taking so many pils that i cant have alcohil so im just letting the last batch get better as i seem to be doing


but the food thing ---well we have slowed down but not stopped


we brined a loin and cut it in half. we boiled half for ham and while it was sitting in the refer overnight Rocky put a rub on the other half which we smoked this morning--here are both after slicing and weighing--later after we clean the slicer we will vac pack all the product


----------



## grapeman (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm glad you are feeling well enough to still cook some great looking food. Sorry to hear you are needing chemo- I hadn't heard you were sick. Hope you are getting better all the time.


----------



## K&GB (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks great Scotty! Here's hoping you're well and enjoying wine again soon.


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2009)

Scotty, Hope you get off the chemo soon. 

I know where to be for the next party. The food looks great!

You must be a great cook as you have your own commerical slicer.


----------



## scotty (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks all for the good wishes. fact is that I'm getting off easy with a very treatable non aggressive lymphoma so i am thankful and grateful.


commercial slicer ??? you said the magic word- i went for my eye teeth for that thing but after 20 yeas in the deli i just couldn't adjust to the smaller ones. i went through three before i sprung for this.


WINE
we have 9 gallons of 2 different types aging in 3-- 3 gallon carboys. wine will be on my nightly beverage list a soon as i can get back to it


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 13, 2009)

Food looks great....

Sorry to hear about the chemo....it sucks!!!!
Hope your back to normal soon....
Take care....


----------



## admiral (Apr 13, 2009)

Scotty, thanks for the great pictures of what looks like great food. Hang in there.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 13, 2009)

Scotty,
Sorry to hear that you need chemo, but glad to hear that it's not horrible. 
I fully understand the commercial meat slicer thing. I've used enough of them to get the desire for a good one vs a little home slicer. Too bad you had to go through 3 of the other before committing!


----------



## scotty (Apr 14, 2009)

PolishWineP said:


> Scotty,
> Sorry to hear that you need chemo, but glad to hear that it's not horrible.
> I fully understand the commercial meat slicer thing. I've used enough of them to get the desire for a good one vs a little home slicer. Too bad you had to go through 3 of the other before committing!


----------



## scotty (Apr 15, 2009)

i was at a laptop with a wireless mouse yesterday so all i could reply with was smileys PWP

sorry


----------



## Waldo (Apr 15, 2009)

Hang in there buddy..have you in my prayers


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 15, 2009)

Geez Scotty! You've got to tell us about these things so we can keep you in our prayers!! Sorry to hear about the chemo. You are in my prayers


----------



## scotty (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks gang for the prayers and support--although this is not fun the long term outlook looks extremely positive because of the type of cancer it is


if some of you folks want to put me on cloud 9 then try to make the lake de gray smoke out in sept.. i really enjoyed it and that devil waldo gave all my friends a lesson in turkey hunting.


----------

